# Power Mac G4 Gigabit Ethernet und Gentoo Linux?

## megadeth666

Wie schwer ist es Gentoo Linux auf einen Power Mac G4 zum laufen zu bringen? Und wo bekomme Ich mehr Informationen über Gentoo Linux?

Basiert es z.B auf Red Hat Linux, ich habe was von Debian gehört?

Wie schell wäre es gegenüber Yellodog Linux und so weiter...

Ich habe erst seit ein Paar Jahren Erfahrung mit Linux und habe neben Yellodog Linux noch Mac OS X und 9 auf meinen Rechner. Ist der Booter Yaboot oder was anderes? Kann mir jemand bei meinen Fragen helfen?  :Surprised: 

----------

## trapni

Informationen? alles auf http://www.gentoo.org/

oder auch im IRC auf #gentoo #gentoo-users #gentoo.de etc.

Gentoo ist (logischerweise) nicht RPM Basierend. Debian? nun ja... irgendwo ist doch jedes Linux aehnlich  :Wink: 

YellowDog Linux? Also ich glaube nicht das es ein Schnelleres Linux gibt als das das direkt fuer die Machine auf der es laeuft optimiert wurde (so wie es unter Gentoo halt gemacht werden kann). Also: geht das unter YellowDog Linux?

Der Standard Bootloader hier heisst grub

Und ob dir jemand bei den Fragen helfen kann? hm... also du Fragst schon in einem Forums wo es um Fragen und Antworten geht. Vielleicht solltest du es aber auch einfach mal mit google und mit lesen (auf www.gentoo.org) probieren before die Fragen all zu trivial werden.

MfG,

Christian Parpart.

----------

## junior

auf der website hat es ein ppc tutorial welches ziemlich kurz gehalten ist, wenn du jedoch noch das x86er zur hilfe nimmst, sollte dies kein allzugrosses hinderniss darstellen.

ebenfalls gibts noch ned etxra newsgroup "Gento on PPC" in welcher Du bei problemen sicherlich hilfe bekommst.

gentoo ist im gegensatz zu redhat und konsorte eine source basierte distribution, dies hat den vorteil dass die binaries welche du mit hilfe von emerge erstellst, genau auf deinen prozessor optimiert sind. die binaries von yellowdog sind, afaik fuer den G3 optimiert (laufen natuerlich auch auf einem g4), desswegen wirst du auch einen kleinen performance unterschied bemerken.

fuer die ppc version von gentoo yaboot auch der standartbootloader.

ich fuer meine teil habe auf meinem powerbook g4 yellowdog, mandrake und gentoo ausprobiert, wobei ich von letzerem hell begeistert bin, kanns nuer weiterempfehlen.

sam

----------

